# Follicle tracking



## kaz29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi, Happy new year everyone

I've got an appointment with my new consultant next Friday and I'm going to ask for more Clomid but with some tracking this time but I just wondered if anyone knows how many times I'd need to be scanned in each cycle? The scans would probably be at Manchester Fertility Services as my consultant works from there - does anyone know whether they do early morning or evening scans there? I just want to have an idea of whether I'll need to ask for any time off work.

Thanks very much in advance,

Kaz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm afraid I can't help you with regards to appt times at MFS but perhaps someone else can.

As for how many scans you'd need each month, its usually only one, depending how the first scan goes.  I was on clomid for 6mths in 2005...I took it to boost rather than to trigger ovulation so perhaps my situation a little different as consultant knew I ovulated naturally on cd14/15 every month anyway.  I had scans for the first 3mths...the scans were done just before ovulation eg cd10 & cd12 if I remember correctly (it was 18mths ago !!!)...the earliest I ever had a scan was on cd8 and that was only cos consultant was going on holiday so needed to get one in before he went away !  I had dominant follies at all my scans (even on cd8 there were good size follies developing) so I didn't need to have any more than the one scan a month.  Obviously if they can't see any dominant follicles at around cd12 onwards then they may require you to return for another scan a few days later...its really all down to how you respond as to how many scans you'd need.  They like a follie to be a minimum of 18mm before rupturing and a follie grows around 1-2mm a day so this is why they would scan around cd10 onwards....

They will also measure your womb lining to check the thickness...they like to see minimum of 8mm to ensure nice and healthy for possible implantation.

We have had private treatment so all paid for which again may mean slightly different if you're having nhs treatment due to the funding available.

The actual scans are usually internal (transvaginal - or "dildo cam" as I like to call them) so you need to have an empty bladder...and they only take about 5-10 mins so you wouldn't need to take a lot of time off work.  

Are you also going to ask for progesterone blood test as this is really the only way to confirm ovulation happened...unfortunately you can have follicles but no egg released.  Progesterone is usually tested cd21 but this assumes ovulation happened on cd14...progesterone peaks at 7dpo...so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get progesterone tested accordingly & they would usually look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to confirm ovulation happened ie egg released.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kaz29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for your help Natasha.

I did get a couple of progesterone tests - 1 before Clomid that showed a level of 2 and 1 on my 2nd Clomid cycle which showed the level raised to 38, so it does seem to be working but I'd be a lot more confident that it was happening if I saw eggs developing on a scan! We've got private medical cover for investigations but not treatment, so I've only had to pay for the Clomid so far (plus the xs on the policy) - it's such a relief to know that we can have the tests without the wait. Just hoping I don't need any more expensive treatments or it'll probably be back to NHS!

Kaz


----------

